# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Muziek

## Kostja

Is er iemand wie 'Spinvis' of 'Acda en De Munnik' vindt lekker(?)? 
Hoe vinden jullie de muziek van Marco Borsato?
--
Kostya.

----------

Hi,  
"iemand wie" should be "iemand die"
"lekker" is almost exclusively used with regard to food. Better would be "goed". And swap the "vindt" and "lekker/goed"  
Ik vind Spinvis trouwens erg goed. Versta je die teksten al allemaal?  Ik begrijp vaak zelf niet eens wat hij bedoelt, en ik kom uit Nederland.   ::

----------


## Kostja

Dank je wel voor je verbeteringen!
Ik versta geen alles (?) van Spinvis en ik wilde graag meer te begrijpen. Maar ik vind zijn muziek goed en ik speel die met mijn gitaar. Hier in Rusland weet niemand iets over Spinvis of andere nederlandse muziek...
En hoe vind je Acda & de Munnik?

----------


## brett

Enskuld for my non-dutch! (if nederlands uses that 'excuse me/sorry' too)
Seeing as I assume musiek means music, it felt approprate to ask; Do any people know of any credible Dutch traditional music cd's? The only ones I find tend to be too silly.I like the dutch organ music if it's done well.But, I can't seem to find any well done products.
Dank u wel! (or is that 'vel'?).Does Nederlands pronounce 'v' as english 'f', or 'v'.Nederlands seems to me to be 1/2way between Scandinavian languages and German.

----------


## Kostja

> Enskuld for my non-dutch! (if nederlands uses that 'excuse me/sorry' too)
> Seeing as I assume musiek means music, it felt approprate to ask; Do any people know of any credible Dutch traditional music cd's? The only ones I find tend to be too silly.I like the dutch organ music if it's done well.But, I can't seem to find any well done products.
> Dank u wel! (or is that 'vel'?).Does Nederlands pronounce 'v' as english 'f', or 'v'.Nederlands seems to me to be 1/2way between Scandinavian languages and German.

 Hello Brett!
Yes, you're right: muZiek means music... Unfortunately I don't know any traditional Dutch music CD's, but you can find some of the compositions in the i-net (mp3)... I've actually done it by myself.
You can say: "dank u wel" or "dank je wel". It depends on who do you say it to. 
Yes, Netherlandian V is similar in pronounciation to English F. 
And I find this language also very similar to English!
Do you learn Dutch? Or maybe you just interested?

----------


## brett

Ik heb een Nederlands woordenboek, een 'phrase-cassette pack' en een grammatikenboek (<?). Ik zou lijken leren het, maar ik leer Swedish en Danish. En omdat German is meer gemeenplats, ik leer het voor Nederlands. Maar, ik verkies Nederlands. Maar ik leer de gemeen 'phrases'. Dutch does keep trying to call me, but I need to be practical. (I've been neglecting Arabic and Chinese due to my Germanic ones). I hope that learning all the surrounding languages at least means I'll be able to pick up alot, even if I can't actually speak it. Too many languages to learn, not enough life-span for me to facilitate them all.  ::

----------


## Leidenschaft

Spinvis ken ik niet, Acda en de Munnik vind ik niet mooi en Marco heeft wel een mooie stem, maar zijn muziek is ook niks.

----------


## Jon

Vindt Acda & De Munnik persoonlijk bagger (hoewel ze met de poema's wel een leuk hitje hadden). Spinvis is mij onbekend en Marco Borsato vindt ik wel goed. Blof maakt trouwens ook wel leuke muziek.
Om het lijstje verder even aan te vullen: Guus Meeuwis maakt van die slijm/zwijmel nummers waar alleen meiden en homos voor vallen en hoe Frans Bauer een succes kan worden is mij nog steeds onbekend (hij lijkt me heel aardig, maar koopt hij zijn cd's zelf  ::  ??).  Voor een echte volkszanger kan je mp3's van Andre Hazes downloaden. Is trouwens tijdje terug overleden, maar volgens zijn fans heeft er geen grotere bestaan. 
Translation: 
Acda & de Munnik = crap
Spinvis = ?
Marco Borsato = ok
Blof = ok 2
Guus Meeuwis = music for men with handbags
Frans Bauer = it somehow sells
Andre Hazes = popular like Elvis

----------


## SoeurSourire

Vergeet de Belgische artiesten niet ! Zij hebben ook heel wat goede Nederlandstalige muziek gemaakt. Ik raad je aan om eens te luisteren naar 
- Clouseau, Gene Thomas (pop)
- De Kreuners, Gorki (rock)
- Laura Lynn (schlager)
- Stef Bos, Sabien Tiels (kleinkunst)

----------


## каткинс

I use to like 'Acda en de Munnik' when I was younger. I find some of their lyrics quite beautiful/funny/recognizable although their music mostly is a cliche.
For the rest does 'Youp van 't Hek' has some nice songs in his shows.
And 'Boudewijn de Groot' and 'Doe maar' have made good music for their time (60ties/70ties). 
At the moment is '*Volksweerbaarheid*' the only Dutch band that I like. 
And when speaking about Dutch traditional folk you come more to the 'smartlap-genre'; sea man music with sad lyrics and a slow tempo. Sometimes fun to listen to, but not good in my opinion. Well let's face it; we (the Dutch) are a nation of merchants and scientists (although we have some painters, architects and writers) with a lack of culture.

----------

